# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Menjaga kualitas air

## Dony Lesmana

Teman dan Sahabat KOIS

sudah lama saya saya tidak membuat artikel , karena belakangan ini banyak project dan suka tidur jam 3 pagi , dikala jenuh terpikirlah saya membuat artikel ini..

Artikel tentang  ini mungkin sdh sering tapi tetap menarik untukl disimak

MENJAGA KUALITAS AIR 

hanya 3 kata namun ternyata susah juga dilakukan ..

Banyak orang berkata apa yg dijaga , demikian kiat kita saya setelah kurang lebih 5 tahun memelihara KOI..

1. Jagalah air anda tetap segar setiap waktu 
    Pergantian air dalam jumlah yang sedikit tapi rutin adalah lebih baik daripada jumlah besar sekaligus.
    Contohnya jika kolam anda 10 ton , lebih baik menganti 1 ton per hari daripada anda menganti 5 ton 
    dalam waktu 5 hari.

2. Jagalah jangan sampai over fedding 
    Air yang baik mengakibatkan nafsu makan ikan meningkat , alangkah baiknya kita jangan terpancing 
    memberi makan berlebihan .. DISIPLIN adalah KUNCI yg BAIK

3. Cucilah filter anda dalam periode tertentu
    Ini adalah langkah paling baik secanggih apapun filter anda .. Percayalah  :: 

atau ada apalgi kisah dari teman2 ??

mari berbagi

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agusta_17

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yogaswara

Wuih mantap om DL...jenuh aja bikin thread beginian...gmn kl lg ga jenuh hahaha....
Nubie setuju dgn para suhu diatas namun penting diingat masing2 kolam itu unik dan hanya pemiliknya yg seharusnya pkg tau ttg kolamnya (sm yg buat jg kali ya hahaha). Jd kl nubie bole nambahin, kenalilah kolam masing2 dgn baik serta gmn melakukan penyesuaian parameter bila diperlukan.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Henie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zeravince

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Nyatet di pojokan.... Terimakasih untuk suhu2 yang uda mau bwrbagi


Ilmu erdeep nga di share bro? Atau mau pindah pakai dakron ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abbe Josh

Ikut Menyimak nubie

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## satria155

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## satria155

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## satria155

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Bagi yang beginer seperti saya  :Heh: jangan berkecil hati setelah menyimak di atas seolah sebeginikah sulitnya memelihara koi, memang semua dari awal ada tahap 2nya memelihara koi, kembali lagi dari tujuan memelihara koi kalau untuk kesenangan semata jangan terlalu pusing dengan parameter air cukuplah dengan, rutin seminggu sekali backwash filter chamber 1,dan 2minggu sekali backwash chamber lainnya,setiap hari ganti air 10%kurang lebih,karantina dulu+treatment obat kutu bagi calon penghuni baru, jangan terlalu di pusingkan dengan berapa ekor yg ideal untuk kolam kita tetapi jg jgn terlalu over,niscaya peliharaan kita akan membuat kita damai sepulang kerja, mohon koreksi kalau pendapat saya salah :Moony:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## satria155

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benigoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## satria155

> Setuju om tds itu ngukur total keseluruhan kandungan yh dada dalam air, idealnya air sumber di bawah 150 kalau di atas itu yah pasrah aja karena untuk menurunkan tds hanya 1xaja pakai mesin RO kapasitas besar pastinya, nanti malah bikin pusing, stress


Makasih om b0rn2killll...saya catet...




> ... Penting utk tau parameter standar kolam kita masing2 dan apa2 yg bs dilakukan kl ada parameter kita yg "off". Jd besok2 kl ada masalah, itu dl yg dicek sblm cari2 penyebab masalah yg lainnya. ...


Makasih pencerahannya om yogaswara...setuju bgt dgn poin diatas...




> ikut mojok, jadi warung pojok, hahaha


Maap om ipaul888, masih ada bangku kosong? klo ada, boleh geser dikit? klo ga ada, saya jongkok dipintu masuk aja klo boleh...  :Peep:

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## satria155

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikoiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kolaks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## satria155

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

> Coba nambahin suhu dony..kalo salah maaf...
> 
> - jangan over populasi....usahakan minimal 1 ekor per ton. Untuk over 50 cm 1 wkor per 3 ton. Jadi hobies lebih bijak dalam membeli, kualitas air , ikan lebih terjaga



*Waaaaach, saya kan terkenal over populasi* ............................................... _10 ton diisi ikan 60 ekor_, tadinya bisa lebih 130 ekor (tahun lalu).

----------


## satria155

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## daniz24

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## daniz24

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bedut

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

